

Ask HN: What is the best virtual filesystem library you have used? - wynand

A recent story (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=741257) mentions that Ruby is ahead of Python in terms of filesystem access. I'd have to agree that Python's file and directory handling could be much better.<p>Out of all the filesystem libraries (in any language) that you have used, which would you say struck the best balance between ease of use and power? Bonus points if it's a virtual filesystem library.
======
wynand
There was a comment here about TCL's VFS, which the author removed. I thought
it was an excellent pointer, since TCL's system seems very cool. His link was:
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-sc12.html?...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-sc12.html?S_TACT=105AGX03&S_CMP=EDU)

~~~
pmarin
Well, I removed the link becouse actually is the only one that I have used so
I can't compare it with another one.

------
ilyak
KIO, of course file:// with zip:// <http://> is so good that it's used by
Konqueror; imap:// and pop3:// if you want them. fish:// for file transfer
over SSH (think scp) smb:/ for windows network browsing.

~~~
wynand
KIO is awesome, but I'm looking for something that'll run anywhere, without
too many dependencies. If I see something I really like here, I might want to
port it to Python at some point.

